# Modern Arnis summercamp 2005



## Dieter (Jan 5, 2005)

Hello everybody,

I would like to inform you about our Modern Arnis summercamp, that we will host from August 1st through to August 7th 2005 here in Germany.
I know it is a long way, but besides me and other DAV Modern Arnis blackbelts, Grandmaster Rodel Dagooc, 8th Dan Modern Arnis from the Philippines will be there as well and teaching. Perhaps some enthuisiasts find their way to Germany for this camp.

Following you find the detailed information.
If you want it in a file with a little layout, I can send it to you, but I could not attach a file (I don't know why).

If you have any morw questions, I will be more than willing to answer.


Best regards from Germany



Dieter Knüttel
DATU of Modern Arnis




Deutscher Arnis Verband e.V.

DAV


INVITATION
to the

9th International
Modern Arnis
Summercamp


1st to 7th of August 2005

Landessportschule Osterburg
Germany




Dear Modern Arnis Friends !

We invite you to the 9th International Arnis Summercamp of the DAV, the German Arnis Association. It will be a week of training, fun and enjoyment with old and new Arnis friends in the Landessportschule Sachsen-Anhalt in Osterburg, Germany.

The date
Monday, 1st of August 2005 through to Sunday, the 7th of August 2005.

Monday morning is reserved for the journey and the registration at the camp.
The summercamp starts with the first training after lunch. It finishes on Sunday after lunch, so that the afternoon is free for the home journey.

The instructors (as planned)
Grandmaster Rodel Dagooc (Philippines), 8th Dan
Datu Dieter Knüttel, 7th Dan
Hans Karrer, 5th Dan
Jorgen Gydesen, 5th Dan
Peter Rutkowski, 4th Dan
Sven Barchfeld, 3th Dan
Helmut Meisel, 3th Dan
and others

The fee
The camp fee includes training, accomodation and 3 meals a day.
- For european participants 300,- Euro
- For non european participants: 450,- US $
The fee is the same just in 2 currencies according to the exchange rate at the 2nd of Jan. 2005

A downpayment (only for european participants) of 100 Euo has to be sent until the 1st April to the following account:
Deutscher Arnis Verband e.V.
Postgiroamt Hannover International account information:
BLZ 250 100 30 IBAN: DE24 2501 0030 0605 8603 07
Konto 605 860  307 BIC: PBNKDEFF

The rest will be payed at the first day of the camp during the registration.
Participants from out of Europe pay the full amout during the registration at the camp.

Cancel conditions: If the cancelled places are booked by another person, the complete prepayment will be returned. Otherwise the following rules apply: If cancelled after the 10th of July 70% of the prepayment will be returned. If cancelled after the 24th of July, 50% of the prepayment will be returned.
The return of the prepayment will take place 4 to 6 weeks after the summercamp.

The training
There will be 4 to 8 hours of training every day. Besides the normal grading program, each of the instructors will teach some of their special techniques and concepts. There will always be 3 to 5 lessons simultaneously to choose from, so that the groups will not be too large. Some lessons will be rank-restricted for example only blue belts and higher. There will also be sessions for Modern Arnis black belts only.

The exams
On the 2nd of August there will be student and black belt exams.

The leisure activities
In addition to the training, there will be some leisure activities, like barbecue, campfire, video- and theory evenings, also regional tourist attractions can be visited. A lot of other sports activities are also possible at the sports complex where the summercamp is held.

General information
The summercamp is limited to 120 participants. The places will be booked in the sequence of the applications. The ones who book first are in first.

IMPORTANT: The abuse of drugs and alcohol will be followed immediately with the exclusion from the camp. The organizers and instructors exclude all liabilities.

The registration
Besides the downpayment to the DAV-Account (only for european participants) the registration form has to be filed in and sent to Benedikt Eska (adress see below on the last page) as early as possible, latest until 1st of April 2005.

Every participant will get detailled information about the camp, the training-plan, and travel-information to the camp.
After the 1st of April 2005, you can have a look at the status of the registration on the DAV-website http://www.modernarnis.de especially if there are still free places or if a waiting list has to be installed and when the detailled information is sent to the participants.

There will be no registration-confirmation sent, when the application for the summercamp has been received by the DAV.

If you still have questions, please contact Datu Dieter Knüttel at the following email adress: datu@modernarnis.de


DAV-President Sven Barchfeld, Nov 2004





Please fill in the registration form below to register for the
9th International Arnis Summercamp of the DAV and send it to:

Benedikt Eska
Münchener Str. 35a
85748 Garching
Germany

Please register until the 1st of April 2005


Registration-Form
for the 9th International Modern Arnis Summercamp
1th to 7th of August 2005
Landessportschule Osterburg / Germany

Name: _________________________________________________
First name: _____________________________________________
Street: ________________________________________________
Place: _________________________________________________
Zip code: ______________________________________________
Country: _______________________________________________
Date of birth: ___________________________________________
Telephone number: ______________________________________
e-mail: ________________________________________________

O Member of an Arnis organisation: ________________________
O Current Rank in (Modern) Arnis: _________________________

O vergetarian food (please mark if you want vegetarian food)

A downpayment (only for european participants) of 100 Euo
has been sent at the ______________ (insert the date) .

Participants from out of Europe pay the full amount at the first
day of the camp.


----------

